# nightmare2



## Mikey96 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a nightmare2 peak racing motor. It came with a car I got on ebay. I cannot find info on it. IE turns... mod? stock... does anyone know what this is?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Been awhile but I believe that is a stock (27 turn) motor based on the Midnight 2 EPIC (Trinity) motor. They just "retuned" (different brushes and springs) them and sold them under the Peak name.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like an old stock motor if i remember correctly.
Maybe a clone of the Midnight 2.
Closed endbell?
Laydown brushes?
I probably have one myself.


----------

